# Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2011)

*Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

1. Weil beim Menschen wichtige Intelligenzgene auf dem X-Chromosom  liegen. Davon haben Männer eins, Frauen zwei. Das führt dazu, dass  Männer bei der Intelligenz eine größere Variationsbreite besitzen als  Frauen (es gibt mehr superschlaue Männer als Frauen und es gibt mehr  dumme Männer als Frauen). Dies begünstigt eine sexuelle Selektion.
 	2. Intelligenz stellt in menschlichen Sozialgemeinschaften einen  Vorteil dar, und zwar spätestens mit dem Aufkommen der Sprache. Mit  einer höheren Intelligenz konnte leichter ein höherer sozialer Status  erlangt werden.
	3. Frauen haben über die gesamte Geschichte der  Menschheit Männer mit hohem sozialen Status und Intelligenz bevorzugt  (sexuelle Selektion).
	Viele andere Faktoren spielten gleichfalls eine Rolle (Jagd, Fleischkonsum, Feuer etc.)

Quelle: bin ja kein Gutenberg! Warum ist der Mensch so viel intelligenter als andere Lebewesen? (Evolution, Menschen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Das X Chromosom liefert auch deutlich mehr Gene als das Y Chromosom.
Also kein Wunder, dass davon mehr kommen, aber es kommt gar nicht mal so selten vor, dass Menschen nicht nur zwei X oder ein XY Chromosom hat, sondern mehrere. Das macht auch nichts, die überschüssigen werden einfach nicht aktiviert.
Die Frage ist ja vielmehr, wieso gibts es überhaupt ein Y Chromosom, denn auch ein X Chromosom kann ja männliche und weibliche Gene enthalten.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Ich hab gehört in Kiel gibt es mehr inteligente frauen als männer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Das liegt aber wohl daran, dass Kiel eine Universitätsstadt ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Und studieren dort nur Frauen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Jop, liegt daran, dass man in Kiel die Sachen studieren kann, die Frauen gerne studieren.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Und in Rostock nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Öhm.. Ostdeutschland... muss man mehr sagen...  

Ändert aber nichts an der Frage, die nächste ist dann, wieso das Gehirn von Männern im Durchschnitt mehr Masse hat als das der Frauen.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Das ist harter Tabak!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Andererseits hat der Mann ja noch ein extra Gehirn, mit dem er ab und zu mal denkt.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

In der Hose oder was meinst du!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Das wollte ich nicht so ausdrücken, da es ja nicht genau zum Thema passt und ich weiß auch nicht, ob das für die Intelligenz förderlich ist.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Frauen und Intelligenz 
(Marie Curie,Jeanne d'Arc,Daniela Katzenberger)


----------



## Dyn@moFan (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Männer haben deshalb mehr Intelligenz weil sie mehr Computerspiele spielen, ganz eindeutig!


----------



## Borkenkaefer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Der TE meint ja nicht das es keine intelleginte Frauen gibt. 

Für den einzelnen ist es im Grund egal, ob es mehr intelligente Männer oder Frauen gibt. In der Realität merkt man eh nichts davon.
Das wichtige ist das Miteinander. 

Trotzdem danke für die Information, wieder was gelernt


----------



## Cinnayum (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Frauen und Intelligenz
> (Marie Curie,Jeanne d'Arc,Daniela Katzenberger)


 
Die erste hat sich bei ihren Versuchen verstrahlt,
die zweite war so klug sich mit der Obrigkeit anzulegen und wurde geköpft und
die dritte hat ne wirklich anspruchsvolle Sendung auf RTL II...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Der Thread besteht zu 90% aus Offtopic...mal gucken wie lange ihr es schafft den noch am Leben zu erhalten, denn Fakten sehe ich hier keine.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Das es mehr intelligente Männer gibt würde aber einiges erklären! Vor allem warum wir in einer Männergesellschaft leben und nicht umgekehrt. Also der Mann ist als solches aggressiver, bestimmender und Risikobeireiter und wenn dann noch in der Masse eine höhere Intelligenz dazu kommt dann ist klar warum wir eine Frauenquote brauchen!


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das es mehr intelligente Männer gibt würde aber einiges erklären! Vor allem warum wir in einer Männergesellschaft leben und nicht umgekehrt.



Naja ich weiß ja nicht, könnte es nicht auch nur einfach daran liegen, das es zu Urzeiten schon war das der Mann halt zu Jagt ging (also der der das richtige Essen besorgt) und die Frau zur Heimarbeit (Kinder umsorgen etc) gezwungen war und sich dadurch das Patriarchat erst entwickeln konnte (mal von der physischen überlegenen Kraft der Männer abgesehen)? Wer sagt denn das der Faustkeil z.B nicht von einer Frau erfunden wurde. 



> Also der Mann ist als solches aggressiver, bestimmender und Risikobeireiter und wenn dann noch in der Masse eine höhere Intelligenz dazu kommt dann ist klar warum wir eine Frauenquote brauchen!


 Stimmt das ist der Mann, deshalb gibt es auch Kriege. 
 Die Frauenquote wird schon in einem anderen Fred besprochen.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Was bitte ist denn das nun für ein Titel?  Jetzt muss ich echt aber mal beleidigt sein!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Warum bist du ein Mädel?


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Vielleicht.  Aber selbst wenn nicht, wieso sollten Frau weniger Intelligent sein als Männer?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Also ein Mädel aber das hab ich doch gar nicht gesagt! Es geht darum das es im Durchschnitt mehr intelligente Männer als Frauen gibt aber um dich zu beruhigen es stimmt auch anders herum. Das heißt es gibt im Durchschnitt mehr dumme Männer als Frauen, lies doch mal den Startpost da steht was ich eigentlich meine.


----------



## debalz (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Leider wird das Potential der (männlichen) Intelligenz nur selten ausgeschöpft und man gibt sich mit weniger zufrieden als man eigentlich erreichen könnte. Das kenn ich von mir aber auch von vielen Bekannten - trifft glaub auch auf die Weibchen zu. Was ich damit sagen wollte - Intelligenz alleine nützt nix, es kommt auf Erziehung, Umfeld und das Schicksal an ob etwas daraus wird.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Kommt wohl auch immer auf die eigene Persönlichkeit an.


----------



## debalz (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*



> Kommt wohl auch immer auf die eigene Persönlichkeit an.


tsja - ich frag mich auch als warum ich lieber in der Kneipe sitze, trinke, rauche, Fußball schaue anstatt ins Museum zu gehen, ein gute Buch lese oder mich kreativ zu betätigen/entfalten...


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Nun ich würde sagen, es hindert dich keiner dran oder etwa doch? Also ist es deine freie Entscheidung wie du deine Freizeit verbringst.

Aber mach dir nichts draus, Freiheit bedeutet halt ab und an auch sich gegen etwas anderes zu entscheiden und es macht dich dennoch nicht zu einen weniger wertvollen Menschen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Ich denke aber doch das die Qualität deines Daseins mit deinen Entscheidungen im Leben wächst oder fällt.  Damit wirst du zu einem wertvollen oder weniger wertvollen Menschen, die Entscheidung liegt bei jedem selbst denke ich.


----------



## debalz (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*



> Ich denke aber doch das die Qualität deines Daseins mit deinen Entscheidungen im Leben wächst oder fällt.



das ist völlig richtig! es geht ja auch um Ausgewogenheit, z.B. geb ich schon bei meiner Arbeit den ganzen Tag mehr oder weniger kluge/ anspruchsvolle von mir und muss mich konzentieren. Da fällt natürlich der Museumsbesuch abends etwas schwerer als das Bier in der Kneipe oder auf der Couch. Das heißt durch unsere Berufswahl ist schon bestimmt wie wir unser Potential bzw. unsere Intelligenz effizient einsetzen weil wir innerhalb der Spielregeln in der Berufswelt auch dazu "gezwungen" sind. Ich denke daher kommt die teils nicht so kreative Freizeitbetätigung weil wir ein Bedürfnis nach Ausgleich und Ausgewogenheit, aber auch nach Selbstzerstörung und Stillstand haben...


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Nun da haben wir wohl einfach eine andere Auffassung von Wertvoll. Wenn er sich entscheidet lieber mit seinen Freunden ein trinken zu gehen macht ihn das nicht weniger Wertvoll als ein Mensch der lieber Ausstellungen besucht um sich zu bilden. Vielleicht ist Letzterer erfolgreicher, aber nicht wertvoller.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Was ist daran Intelligent die Welt zu zerstören und sich zu zerstückeln weil man eine andere "Ideologie" (Religion) hat als andere?

Zum Thema Mann und Frau gelten halt einfach die jeweiligen Triebe wie es bei den Tieren auch ist


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

das problem ist das wir menschen denken diese welt gehöre uns das war sie aber nie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Das Gehirn des Mannes hat etwas mehr Masse als das der Frau und beinhaltet auch mehr Neuronen. Die Denkfähigkeit hat aber nicht unbedingt nur was mit den Neuronen zu tun, sondern auch mit deren Verknüpfung untereinander. Je mehr Verknüpfungen es gibt, desto mehr Regionen des Gehirn können an einer Aufgabe beteiligt werden.
Evolutionsbedingt kann der Mann eher kreativere Sachen machen, während die Frau eher emotionale Sachen besser verarbeiten kann. Die Lernfähigkeit scheint aber bei beiden relativ gleich zu sein. Das Sexualhormon (Östrogen und Testosteron) hat aber einen direkte Einfluss auf die Fähigkeiten des Gehirns. Das Testosteron aktiviert andere Bereiche des Gehirns, wenn es um Fähigkeiten geht, die Männer brauchen als es das Östrogen macht. Da liegt wohl auch der Grund, dass Frauen und Männer anders handeln, sich den Aufgaben anders stellen.
Außerdem ist das Testosteron an der Aggressivität beteiligt. Daher sind Männer auch in der Regel aggressiver als Frauen und gehen Konflikten auch seltener aus dem Weg (dafür gibts aber noch zu wenig Studium, um das genauer zu erklären).


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Frauen und Intelligenz
> (Marie Curie,Jeanne d'Arc,Daniela Katzenberger)


 
Die Katzenberger ist alles andere als Intelligent!

Intelligenz ist nichts anderes als Erziehungssache.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Die Katzenberger ist alles andere als Intelligent! ja kennst es doch dumm ballert gut im bett lol! deswegen so erfolgreich!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Die Katzenberger ist alles andere als Intelligent!



Was für einen Bildungsgrad hat sie denn?


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Realschulabschluß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Immerhin, den muss man erst mal schaffen.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Nun da haben wir wohl einfach eine andere Auffassung von Wertvoll. Wenn er sich entscheidet lieber mit seinen Freunden ein trinken zu gehen macht ihn das nicht weniger Wertvoll als ein Mensch der lieber Ausstellungen besucht um sich zu bilden. Vielleicht ist Letzterer erfolgreicher, aber nicht wertvoller.


 wertvoll bezog sich sicher auf die gesellschaft ^^ nen arbeitsloser sozialschmarotzer is für die gesellschaft sicher weit weniger wertvoll, wie ein kloputzer (der is sogar noch über den topmanagern ^^). dennoch gehört auch der "assi" nich erschossen (was deine interpretation von wertvol wohl war).

und wenn debalz seine intelligenz lieber im beruf auslebt, wo die gesellschaft einen direkteren nutzen draus ziehen kann, als in seiner freizeit - sooo verkehrt is das dann ja auch nich (im gesellschaftlichen sinne halt wieder ^^).


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Um noch mal die Katzenberger aufzurufen, die ist ja nur deswegen erfolgreich, weil es Leute gibt, die sich den Kram von ihr angucken. Würde keiner zuschauen, wäre sie nicht bekannt.
Stellt sich also die Frage, wer in Wahrheit wirklich blöd ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Man kann sich auch erfolgreich dumm stellen siehe Verona Pooth.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch erfolgreich dumm stellen siehe Verona Pooth.


 
Auf jeden!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch erfolgreich dumm stellen siehe Verona Pooth.


 
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass du Leute brauchst, die sich den Kram angucken.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Stimmt das ist aber Tenor im "Showgeschäft" ohne gehts halt nicht, wie auch!?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass du Leute brauchst, die sich den Kram angucken.


 
 Aber sie bekommt ja die Leute dazu sich so einen Kram an zu sehen! Ob das ne Frage der Intelligenz ist schwer zu sagen, Glück, Zufall kann auch eine Rolle dabei spielen. Sie wahr halt zum richtigem Zeitpunkt am richtigem Ort. Vor 20 Jahren wäre sie vielleicht nicht berühmt geworden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum sind Menschen intelligent und warum gibt es mehr intelligent Männer als Frauen?*

Da dieser Thread schon mit einer Beleidigung gestartet hat, seit dem fast nur aus Gelaber und Offtopic bestand und zu keinem Zeitpunkt irgend einem wissenschaftlichen Anspruch genügte, ist er hiermit zu.
Alle beteiligten können sich mal an die eigene Nase fassen und sich fragen, warum sie bei so einem Stuss mitgemacht haben, anstatt ihn zu melden.


P.S.: Kompliment zum Fehler ausgerechnet in so einem Threadtitel

P.P.S.: Wer in der Lage und willens ist, sich anhand belebgarer naturwissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse über genetische Aspekte von Intelligenz zu unterhalten, kann sich mal den bestehenden Thread zum Thema angucken.


----------

